# Uber wants to patent a way to use AI to identify drunk passengers



## BurgerTiime (Jun 22, 2015)

http://money.cnn.com/2018/06/07/technology/uber-patent-identify-drunks/index.html








Uber may be able to tell when you've had a few too many drinks.

The ridesharing giant has explored identifying drunk passengers with artificial intelligence, according to a patent application published Thursday. With the technology, Uber could better tailor its ride options for customers.

The patent application describes a system that learns how you typically use the Uber app, so that it can identify unusual behavior. The system relies on an algorithm to weigh a variety of factors, including typos, how precisely a user clicks on links and buttons, walking speed, and how long it takes to request a ride. The time of day, and where a ride is requested may also be considered.

For example, it's a good bet that a person walking down a street at 1 a.m. Saturday in a nightlife district while clumsily typing probably isn't sober.

The patent also says that the service Uber provides to the user could change, as a result. Drivers may be warned of their passenger's state. And riders in an especially unusual state may only be matched with drivers with relevant experience or training, the patent application says.

Passengers also might not be given the option to partake in a shared ride, based on their state.

For Uber drivers, dealing with drunk passengers is a drawback of the job.

"It would be cool if drivers got extra money for picking up drunk passengers. It's not a big deal, but it definitely gets old after about the 25th time," Harry Campbell, author of The RideShare Guy blog, told CNN Money.

Other things can go wrong too. A recent CNN investigation found at least 103 Uber drivers in the United States who have been accused of sexually assaulting or abusing their passengers in the past four years. Many of the police reports and court documents involved passengers who were inebriated or drinking before getting into an Uber.

The patent application's authors are current or former members of Uber's Trust & Safety team, which works to make the company's products safer.

Uber did not immediately respond to a request for comment.


----------



## Mole (Mar 9, 2017)

I would say 50% of the people I drive have DUI’s and the other 45% are drunk. So 5% are just people picking up thier cars from the auto shops.


----------



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)

As if boober cared!

Have fun driving pukers.


----------



## Jo3030 (Jan 2, 2016)

In order to charge them 200-300%?


----------



## heynow321 (Sep 3, 2015)

Jo3030 said:


> In order to charge them 200-300%?


And we'll get an extra $3!


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

But still can't make money with their core product.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

BurgerTiime said:


> http://money.cnn.com/2018/06/07/technology/uber-patent-identify-drunks/index.html
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Duhhhhh . . .
I drive NEW ORLEANS

ALL OF MY PASSENGERS ARE DRUNK !



Jo3030 said:


> In order to charge them 200-300%?


Uber will patent an Algorithm to " Roll Drunks "!


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

Why is uber?


That's what 75% of their client base?


----------



## 7Miles (Dec 17, 2014)

Mole said:


> I would say 50% of the people I drive have DUI's and the other 45% are drunk. So 5% are just people picking up thier cars from the auto shops.


You forgot Walmart shoppers.


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

Uber doesn't care if a paying pax is drunk. Uber is only interested in upgrades that are capable of screwing drivers out of more money.


----------



## heynow321 (Sep 3, 2015)

Uber's Guber said:


> Uber doesn't care if a paying pax is drunk. Uber is only interested in upgrades that are capable of screwing drivers out of more money.


200% correct


----------



## Mole (Mar 9, 2017)

7Miles said:


> You forgot Walmart shoppers.


I never get Walmart shoppers we do not have one here.


----------



## Cdub2k (Nov 22, 2017)

Uber comes up with new and exciting ways to waste money every month. I guess it's mandatory to come up with a new idea during their monthly board meetings.


----------



## touberornottouber (Aug 12, 2016)

Jo3030 said:


> In order to charge them 200-300%?


Probably. Also they'll give the very drunk people to drivers they want to get rid of. Kind of like what they do now with short rides.



heynow321 said:


> And we'll get an extra $3!


HA ha! Are you kidding? They won't even give us a penny extra. They are beyond greedy.


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

touberornottouber said:


> HA ha! Are you kidding? They won't even give us a penny extra. They are beyond greedy.


We are increasing rates for select high risk passengers, but don't worry, your pay is not affected.


----------



## Working4peanuts (Jan 16, 2018)

They should focus their r&d on identifying minors. I heard they're going to make pax take pics of their genitalia and use ai to calculate the riders age based on the amount of pubic hair present.

Of course there will be many false positives.

Of course they'll fail to protect the data and all the pictures will wind up on the internet.

And so it goes...


----------



## henrygates (Mar 29, 2018)

This is only so they can avoid pax puking in their self driving cars.


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

henrygates said:


> This is only so they can avoid pax puking in their self driving cars.


LOL! The self driving cars will know when to shuffle!


----------



## FormerTaxiDriver♧ (Apr 5, 2018)

Uber is mimicking The Holy Spirit!

http://wgntv.com/2018/06/10/too-drunk-to-drive-you-may-also-be-too-drunk-to-get-into-an-uber/amp/


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

heynow321 said:


> And we'll get an extra $3!


Are you new here??!!


----------



## Marin (May 2, 2018)

Nice idea


----------



## njn (Jan 23, 2016)

https://www.yahoo.com/news/uber-tell-drunk-way-hold-103219165.html

"The real question is: What business is it of Uber if someone is inebriated? They are a transportation company, and their first and only mission should be getting people safely from A to B, not snooping into their lives."

Silly reporter, uber is a tech company, transportation is uber's side gig to collect data.


----------



## nickd8775 (Jul 12, 2015)

When self driving cars are out, they'll stick the drunks with the human drivers.


----------



## SatMan (Mar 20, 2017)

Uber will then either warn drivers, match riders with drivers who have* relevant training*, or deny the request for a ride. LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOL


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

SatMan said:


> Uber will then either warn drivers, match riders with drivers who have* relevant training*, or deny the request for a ride.


If a pax has a valid credit card, Uber will match him ASAP, drunk or not.


----------

